# Odio



## danny (14 Marzo 2020)

Che cosa odio di più, adesso, nella vita, cosa non sopporto, cosa non tollero.
Io in questo momento i video del cazzo e i meme che dovrebbero far ridere inviati a pioggia su tutte le chat.
Tutti uguali, ripetuti n volte da persone diverse ogni giorno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa odio di più, adesso, nella vita, cosa non sopporto, cosa non tollero.
> Io in questo momento i video del cazzo e i meme che dovrebbero far ridere inviati a pioggia su tutte le chat.
> Tutti uguali, ripetuti n volte da persone diverse ogni giorno.


vero sempre gli stessi 4, di carattere comico, religioso , speranzosi e vogliamoci bene (per ora)


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2020)

Il panico


----------



## ivanl (14 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa odio di più, adesso, nella vita, cosa non sopporto, cosa non tollero.
> Io in questo momento i video del cazzo e i meme che dovrebbero far ridere inviati a pioggia su tutte le chat.
> Tutti uguali, ripetuti n volte da persone diverse ogni giorno.


Silenziate tutte le chat di gruppo, la sera le svuoto senza leggere niente. Hanno rotto il cazzo, effettivamente


----------



## Vera (14 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa odio di più, adesso, nella vita, cosa non sopporto, cosa non tollero.
> Io in questo momento i video del cazzo e i meme che dovrebbero far ridere inviati a pioggia su tutte le chat.
> Tutti uguali, ripetuti n volte da persone diverse ogni giorno.


Ora che sono a casa niente, non posso nemmeno odiare tutti


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2020)

ivanl ha detto:


> Silenziate tutte le chat di gruppo, la sera le svuoto senza leggere niente. Hanno rotto il cazzo, effettivamente


A me tengono compagnia 
Mi fanno passare il tempo. Si ride si scherza e ci si tiene in contatto


----------



## abebis (14 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa odio di più, adesso, nella vita, cosa non sopporto, cosa non tollero.
> Io in questo momento i video del cazzo e i meme che dovrebbero far ridere inviati a pioggia su tutte le chat.
> Tutti uguali, ripetuti n volte da persone diverse ogni giorno.


Boh... riesco a immaginare parecchie altre cose più serie su cui rovesciare la mia insofferenza...


----------



## Martes (14 Marzo 2020)

Odio è una parola grossa...
Ma di cose che mi stanno sulle palle ce ne sono parecchie...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Odio è una parola grossa...
> Ma di cose che mi stanno sulle palle ce ne sono parecchie...


Più del solito intendi?


----------



## Martes (14 Marzo 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più del solito intendi?


No no, è proprio un problema cronico!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> No no, è proprio un problema cronico!


Ah be allora sei in buona compagnia 
Il mio tasso di tolleranza rasenta il - 10000


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Boh... riesco a immaginare parecchie altre cose più serie su cui rovesciare la mia insofferenza...


Proprio quelle voglio.
Sfogati.


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Odio è una parola grossa...
> Ma di cose che mi stanno sulle palle ce ne sono parecchie...


Vai. Usiamo qursto thread per tirarle fuori.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (14 Marzo 2020)

Possiamo tirare fuori tutto?
Bene odio la falsità delle persone soprattutto in questo periodo...
Odio i moralisti.... quelli che sputano sentenze,che si credono meglio di me...
Quelli che ..a me non succederà mai....
Odio quelli che ragionano a gruppo....a maggioranza.. 
Odio quelli che lanciano il sasso poi ritirano la mano....
I buonisti....
Gli ipocriti... 
....
Praticamente quasi tutti
Odio dover star rinchiusa ...aver paura di vedere gli amici...dover rinunciare ad un abbraccio ...


----------



## stany (14 Marzo 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Possiamo tirare fuori tutto?
> Bene odio la falsità delle persone soprattutto in questo periodo...
> Odio i moralisti.... quelli che sputano sentenze,che si credono meglio di me...
> Quelli che ..a me non succederà mai....
> ...


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Odio i bacchettoni.
Gli ipocriti.
Odio coloro che credono a tutto.
Quelli che non credono a niente. I complottisti e i conformisti.
Odio quelli che tagliano gli alberi, spacciano la droga, mettono il veleno nei giardini per i cani, quelli che guadagnano apposta sulle disgrazie altrui.
Odio i ricchi che si fingono poveri e i poveri che si fingono ricchi.
I cialtroni in genere.
Odio scherzare quando la situazione è seria, e si dovrebbe solo discutere per agire.
Odio chi non capisce. I disonesti. I fannulloni. I fanfaroni. I piacioni. 
Odio i leccaculo.
Odio il fatalismo. 
Odio il buonismo, la negazione dell'odio. 
Amo l'odio, ma l'odio in ugual misura.
Amo il perdono, la tolleranza, l'accettazione perché mi permettono di vivere ugualmente in un mondo che dovrei odiare.


----------



## Martes (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Proprio quelle voglio.
> Sfogati.


Odio gli elenchi.
Quindi evito, grazie


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Odio gli elenchi.
> Quindi evito, grazie


In cima a un elenco c'è sempre qualcosa.
Se dovessi affacciarti alla finestra e invece di cantare l'inno nazionale ti fosse suggerita una sola cosa da urlare, ora, quella che odi di più, cosa grideresti?


----------



## Martes (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In cima a un elenco c'è sempre qualcosa.
> Se dovessi affacciarti alla finestra e invece di cantare l'inno nazionale ti fosse suggerita una sola cosa da urlare, ora, quella che odi di più, cosa grideresti?


Io non urlo affacciata alla finestra manco morta


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Io non urlo affacciata alla finestra manco morta


Io neppure.
Ecco una cosa che odi.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa odio di più, adesso, nella vita, cosa non sopporto, cosa non tollero.
> Io in questo momento i video del cazzo e i meme che dovrebbero far ridere inviati a pioggia su tutte le chat.
> Tutti uguali, ripetuti n volte da persone diverse ogni giorno.


Idem. In questo periodo detesto anche e soprattutto tutto quanto fa "italianità": mi pare di un'ipocrisia insopportabile.
Su un gruppo di compagni di classe, uno dei pochi che tengo in vita non so neanch'io perchè, forse per le risate che riescono a strapparmi certe serate insieme, gli anzianotti come me postano video a raffica su quanto siamo belli e fighi ed eleganti noi italiani e sticazzi gli altri, che il popolo cinese venga sterminato (questo all'inizio del problema), etc etc. Sono due mesi che ribatto, li ho mandati affanculo uscendone, poi sono rientrata chiedendo scusa per i modi. Ora mi taccio, non commento nulla; e manco apro i video.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2020)

Io non odio proprio per mia natura.
Ma perché è proprio uno spreco di energia psichica.
Trovo noiosi coloro che hanno una teoria e soluzione per tutto. In sintesi la mancanza dì senso della misura.


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

io notoriamente odio tutti, quindi in questo periodo sono in pace


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Odio e amo. Forse chiederai come sia possibile. Non so, ma è proprio così e mi tormento.


----------



## Lostris (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Odio e amo. Forse chiederai come sia possibile. Non so, ma è proprio così e mi tormento.


Addirittura Catullo..

Speriamo che finisca presto ‘sto periodo


----------



## perplesso (15 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Odio e amo. Forse chiederai come sia possibile. Non so, ma è proprio così e mi tormento.


che droghe stai usando ultimamemte?


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Addirittura Catullo..
> 
> Speriamo che finisca presto ‘sto periodo


Non era affatto male Catullo, però.
Anche per discuterne un po'.
Sul tema del forum ci sta alla grande.


----------



## danny (15 Marzo 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> che droghe stai usando ultimamemte?


Roba latina.


----------

